# I'm Really Tired Of This Crap



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Turned on the news and every channel is the same thing, showing demonstrators on Parliament Hill protesting our government's stand on the crisis in the middle east.

I'm sick and tired of watching them. They left their homelands to become Canadian citizens. They need to start acting like Canadians and accept that our government is now their government. Support it or renounce your citizenship and return to the mess you are hollering and demonstrating about. Enough already.

Sorry, but that is the way I feel tonight.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gee, i thought by the title this was going to be another "sh*t on harper" thread
oh wait, it sorta is

nevermind...

"Courage, my friends; 'tis not too late to build a better world."
- Tommy Douglas

“Canada will be a strong country when Canadians of all provinces feel at home in all parts of the country, and when they feel that all Canada belongs to them.”
- PET


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, the fact that they are able to protest here is proof of the strength of our freedom of assembly and speech.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Personally I am glad Canada is not getting involved. And quite honestly no country really is wanting to get involved because its always the same old bull sh*t coming out of the Middle East. They can’t seem to get along and act like civilized people. Instead they have to act like a bunch of babies and bullies. You see they think that doing what they do demonstrates how tuff they are, really its just showing the world how stupid and immature and idiotic they are. You can call a ceasefire all you want but are they going to stop? No!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

excellent idea !
now if harpo can only apply the same "hands off" attitude in Afghanistan so no more Canadians die there


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC, one can accept and recognize a government, but still demonstrate and agree / disagree with it...no? 

When the Liberals were in power, you had plenty to say!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> excellent idea !
> now if harpo can only apply the same "hands off" attitude in Afghanistan so no more Canadians die there


It was the Liberals that put them there. You see you just cant decide to stop everything you are doing and get out during a mission. That’s not how it works. Once you start something you must finish it. Its not Harpers fault that they are there. 

I have friends who have fathers, brothers and sisters in the American Army in the middle east although I realize its not Canadian however I am sure the same rule applies here once you start something you must finish it.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

For me, I am more tired of the way that all the news channels choose to cover anything related to the these wars.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Apple101 said:


> It was the Liberals that put them there. You see you just cant decide to stop everything you are doing and get out during a mission. That’s not how it works. Once you start something you must finish it. Its not Harpers fault that they are there.
> 
> I have friends who have fathers, brothers and sisters in the American Army in the middle east although I realize its not Canadian however I am sure the same rule applies here once you start something you must finish it.


paul martin had the good sense to limit canada's involvement to one year

so how's that iraqi liberation going, eh?
since the u.s. invasion lots of dead iraqis
http://www.iraqbodycount.net/

and we here in canada have a tradition of recognizing our mistakes and apologizing for them
well, at least we did until jan. of this year


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> ..They need to start acting like Canadians and accept that our government is now their government. Support it or renounce your citizenship and return to the mess you are hollering and demonstrating about. Enough already.
> ...


Hmmm. Seeing public demonstrations and open criticism/support of government makes me feel happy and very Canadian. I was led to believe that in Canada, freedom of expression, opinions, criticism of government policy and elected officials, open and public debate, etc. were critical to keeping Canada what it is, a fully functioning democracy and a country where we enjoy more freedoms than almost anywhere else.
I don't support this government (or pretty much any).
Should I renounce my citizenship and go ... um, somewhere?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> SINC, one can accept and recognize a government, but still demonstrate and agree / disagree with it...no?
> 
> When the Liberals were in power, you had plenty to say!


Sure, but they are demonstrating against our government being involved in their old country in a way they disapprove of.

The key phrase is "their OLD country".

Canada, love it or leave it.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I'm on the road on business this week spending a couple of quality days in Calgary, which means I had the rare opportunity to read the paper front to back tonight... an unusual indulgence for this busy working dad of 2.

Anyway - the paper was filled with absolutely mortifying stories from front to back...

Not to sound too cliche... but all that was running through the back of my mind were the words from Sunday Bloody Sunday:

"...I can't believe the news today;
I can't close my eyes and make it go away;
How long? How long must we sing this song?
How long? How long???"

Argh. Totally depressing.

I am definately comitting to myself that I will personally play a part in making this world a better place to live by actively contributing in activities that build the community/country/world.

How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time..


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Sure, but they are demonstrating against our government being involved in their old country in a way they disapprove of.
> 
> The key phrase is "their OLD country".
> 
> Canada, love it or leave it.


And certain people in the Canadian Jewish community are giving standing ovation's for Harper for his comments about their old country. 

I think one can love Canada and disagree with the ruling government. 

There are lots of Canadians abroad from all walks of life. I think anytime there is a war and sides are taken, you'll get some group of society who is going to be very concerned about the safety of their loved ones.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mac_geek said:


> I'm on the road on business this week spending a couple of quality days in Calgary, which means I had the rare opportunity to read the paper front to back tonight... an unusual indulgence for this busy working dad of 2.
> 
> Anyway - the paper was filled with absolutely mortifying stories from front to back...
> 
> ...


Standing O
:clap: :clap:


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I apologize for that outburst however if you only knew what it was like loosing someone you knew really well I am sure you would feel the same way. That was absolutely inappropriate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple101 said:


> I apologize for that outburst however if you only knew what it was like loosing someone you knew really well I am sure you would feel the same way. That was absolutely inappropriate.


Apology accepted and post removed.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It is all quite silly how these protesters are angry at the Canadian government for doing nothing, but eagerly support a nation on the other side of the world tossing bombs and killing children.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Apology accepted and post removed.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> It is all quite silly how these protesters are angry at the Canadian government for doing nothing, but eagerly support a nation on the other side of the world tossing bombs and killing children.


HERE HERE!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> It is all quite silly how these protesters are angry at the Canadian government for doing nothing, but eagerly support a nation on the other side of the world tossing bombs and killing children.


Exactly, I'm sick of that crap.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I've already said _my_ piece, so...

"Criticism in a time of war is essential to the maintenance of any kind of democratic government."
~Sen. Robert Taft, (R) Ohio

"The cry has been that when war is declared, all opposition should be hushed. A sentiment more unworthy of a free country could hardly be propagated."
~William Ellery Channing

"The voice of protest...is never more needed than when the clamor of fife and drum...is bidding all men...obey in silence the tyrannous word of command."
~Charles Eliot Norton


"The people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders...tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger."
~Herman Goering


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

ehMax said:


> SINC, one can accept and recognize a government, but still demonstrate and agree / disagree with it...no?


That's what I was thinking when reading your post, SINC. It's not necessarily a good thing when everyone simply trust their government. Politicians are people (perhaps the worst bunch, too) and they're not always right.


----------



## Wisechoice (Jul 21, 2006)

My Canada includes Hollering and Demonstrating.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I do believe that criticism and protesting should be allowed--however, there are ways of protesting that make life more difficult for those serving in the armed forces. 

If there's a sense that the will of Canadians is only to see forces pulled out at the soonest opportunity and that any amount of trouble is too much for Canada's military, we will not be taken seriously either where they are--or anywhere else in the future.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> It is all quite silly how these protesters are angry at the Canadian government for doing nothing, but eagerly support a nation on the other side of the world tossing bombs and killing children.


Are we taking about Iraelis, Hezzbolah, the US Military, Iraqis, Afghanis, or some other group who is bombing and killing children?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Wisechoice said:


> My Canada includes Hollering and Demonstrating.


Well said!

We live in a country where protest and demonstration is accepted and often welcomed. Our country also accepts the bigoted free speech of those who say turf out the legitamate immigrants and refugees. What a great country where all of its citizens can freely express themselves. And even those without citizenship are free to express themselves.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Are we taking about Iraelis, Hezzbolah, the US Military, Iraqis, Afghanis, or some other group who is bombing and killing children?


all of the above, except that SINC et al would support the gov't sponsored terrrorism, that our gov't supports, and that is taking the lives of innocent children

interesting to note that SINC is somehow not up in arms (pun intended) about the deaths of now 9 Canadians in Lebanon

I guess that SINC likes to divide, like other Canadians do, his Canadians into "Canadians" and "Canadians lite"

citizen is citizen and should all be equal under the law

perhaps this concept of citizenship is new west of Saskatchewan?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Even our non-citizens have the right of free speech and free expression.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Even our non-citizens have the right of free speech and free expression.


Absolutely agree - the rights afforded to those in Canada are available to everyone in Canada, not just it's citizens.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Absolutely agree - the rights afforded to those in Canada are available to everyone in Canada, not just it's citizens.


I'm not so sure that everyone gets the full rights of a citizen. Voting rights come to mind.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

good technique BJ
nit pick and deflect
you should apply for a job at FAUX news


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

SINC said:


> Canada, love it or leave it.


Please remember that when Alberta wants to remove itself from Confederation... or will that be one of those "leave it" type moments?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> Please remember that when Alberta wants to remove itself from Confederation... or will that be one of those "leave it" type moments?


as long as president, err, prime minister harpo is in the white house, i mean PMO, AB will not "kvetch", but once those damn "fiberals" are back in, all bets are off


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> good technique BJ
> nit pick and deflect
> you should apply for a job at FAUX news


The Charter is pretty clear in how it uses 'everyone' in some places and 'every citizen' in others. I think my comment was a fair caveat to the notion expressed. Nice try though, 'Spec.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and it's pretty clear that you believe in "Canadians" and "Canadians lite"


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> and it's pretty clear that you believe in "Canadians" and "Canadians lite"


Like it was clear that I believed all (revised to almost all by you?) things Harper says? Your record is pretty clear 'Spec.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Like it was clear that I believed all (revised to almost all by you?) things Harper says? Your record is pretty clear 'Spec.


Uhmmm another 'nit pick and deflect'


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Uhmmm another 'nit pick and deflect'


Nit picking and deflecting 'Spec's rubbish? There's just so much.  

I guess it would be easier for some if facts and context didn't matter.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Turned on the news and every channel is the same thing, showing demonstrators on Parliament Hill protesting our government's stand on the crisis in the middle east.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of watching them. They left their homelands to become Canadian citizens. They need to start acting like Canadians and accept that our government is now their government. Support it or renounce your citizenship and return to the mess you are hollering and demonstrating about. Enough already.
> 
> Sorry, but that is the way I feel tonight.


SINC, it's quite clear that you have racist tendencies splattered with a good dose of xenophobia added. 

They are acting like Canadians citizens, much more than you are. 
Blind support is what you are asking for, yet you protested the Libs and are making a stink over judges. 
How about a rant at the Pro-Isreal marches and such? I don't see you commenting on those....
That "mess" you are talking about is partially caused by the bully in the region using "restrained" force.... 

Should I renounce my Canadian citizenship because I find Harper and the boy's stance on this conflict to be sophomoric?

Sorry SINC, I don't live in your fascist utopia where Big Daddy Harper knows best...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> SINC, it's quite clear that you have racist tendencies splattered with a good dose of xenophobia added.
> 
> They are acting like Canadians citizens, much more than you are.
> Blind support is what you are asking for, yet you protested the Libs and are making a stink over judges.
> ...



Wow, I thought 'Spec and myself were getting frisky! Hugs all around.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Are we taking about Iraelis, Hezzbolah, the US Military, Iraqis, Afghanis, or some other group who is bombing and killing children?


All of the above. They all make me sick.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> “Canada will be a strong country when Canadians of all provinces feel at home in all parts of the country, and when they feel that all Canada belongs to them.”
> - PET


Interesting comment coming from the fellow who fanned the flames of Quebec separatism and Western alienation!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Please, please. Cool heads. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

PenguinBoy said:


> Interesting comment coming from the fellow who fanned the flames of Quebec separatism and Western alienation!


I think that PET had a good grasp of Quebec and a strong vision for one Canada. I still think that a strong Federal government is the way to go and not having provinces act like petulant little children.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

PenguinBoy said:


> Interesting comment coming from the fellow who fanned the flames of Quebec separatism and Western alienation!


that's called federalism

now that alberta's boy lives at 24 sussex, he's fanning the flames of war

my Canada used to be a leader of peace
now Canada is a lapdog (cry havoc !) of war


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

martin limited canada's involvement in afghanistan to one year
feb 2007 would mean our men and women would come home
now, we don't know when they'll come home

also, harpocrites refuse to call for a cease fire in the lebanese/hezbollah/israeli war
i didn't say "make" a cease fire, just call for one
canada used to be at the forefront of calling for peace
now we're kissing bush's a$$ to promote u.s foreign policy at the business end of an m-21

and gasoline profits go up and up and up
military spending goes up and up and up

good time to be in either business


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think that PET had a good grasp of Quebec and a strong vision for one Canada.


Maybe - but it's worth noting that PET's policies drove a young Stephen Harper away from the Liberals, and his flipping the bird to the people in Salmon Arm BC was enough to encourage some of the founding members of the Reform party to get involved in politics.

Blowbacks a bitch sometimes...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> "Calling for a ceasefire in the middle east"
> 
> Kind of a fool's errant, no?
> 
> btw how did the opposition parties vote on the extension of the war in Afghanistan, the one intended to make an answer for the Canadians killed on September 11, 2001?



Hold on... 17 of 19 9/11 Hijackers hail from Saudi Arabia. So based on your 9/11 analogy why are we in Afghanistan again?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

PenguinBoy said:


> Blowbacks a bitch sometimes...


That it is....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> ....for the Canadians killed on September 11, 2001?


So by your logic, we should be going to war with Israel for the Canadian family killed in Lebanon....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> As if those people were targetted by Israel? Kind of twisted logic, there, since Al Qaeda targetted the WTC for its high proportion of Jewish people inside.
> 
> I guess next you're going to tell me that before Al Qaeda blows up Union Station, they are going to drop leaflets on Toronto advising them of the date and type of bomb. Only Israel warns civilians to go.


and yet guaranteed they wouldn't hit the UN outpost
same result - dead Canadians


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Democracy for BUSH CO. and some Albertans means just raking in dollars, voting and "kvetching."

My Democracy contains voting, supporting, agitating and protesting. 

I'm always pleased to see people "taking it to the streets" even when I don't agree with their point of view. In the immortal words of J.L. Picard "engage." 

The "Right Horrible" Stevie has locked step with Bush Co. and abandoned the usual Canadian position of honest broker.


HowEver said:


> "Calling for a ceasefire in the middle east"
> 
> Kind of a fool's errand, no?


Tell Martin Luther King or Gandhi that nonviolence is a fools errand.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

BigDL said:


> Democracy for BUSH CO. and some Albertans means just raking in dollars, voting and "kvetching."
> 
> My Democracy contains voting, supporting, agitating and protesting.
> 
> ...


george orwell's ghost must be having a field day with currrent events

calling for a ceasefire is worse than promoting war
war is peace

more proof the world is nuts


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> As if those people were targetted by Israel? Kind of twisted logic, there, since Al Qaeda targetted the WTC for its *high proportion of Jewish people inside*.
> 
> I guess next you're going to tell me that before Al Qaeda blows up Union Station, they are going to drop leaflets on Toronto advising them of the date and type of bomb. Only Israel warns civilians to go.


Revisionist history 101 there? 



> Motive
> According to official U.S. government sources, the September 11th attacks were consistent with the mission statement of al-Qaeda. The overarching motivation for the present al-Qaeda campaign was set out in a 1998 fatwa issued by Osama bin Laden, Ayman al-Zawahiri, Abu-Yasir Rifa'i Ahmad Taha, Shaykh Mir Hamzah, and Fazlur Rahman (Amir of the Jihad Movement in Bangladesh, Fazlur Rahman).[26] The fatwa lists three crimes and sins committed by the Americans:
> U.S. support of Israel.
> U.S. occupation of the Arabian Peninsula.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_11,_2001_attacks#Motive

By your logic we should be at war with Israel - no twisting there. The only convulations I see is that you consider them Lebanese-Canadians and not Canadians. 

Only Israel uses the cheap excuse of warning citizens when the infrastructure has been decimated to justify killings. Only Israel uses the excuse that if you have not left, you are complicit...


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

BigDL said:


> Democracy for BUSH CO. and some Albertans means just raking in dollars, voting and "kvetching."
> 
> My Democracy contains voting, supporting, agitating and protesting.


You've got "voting" on both sides, and I think we both agree that this is central to democracy.

I don't see much difference between "kvetching" and "supporting, agitating and protesting", unless it's "kvetching" when you don't agree with the ideas being expressed, and "supporting, agitating and protesting" when you do?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I'm guessing it has something to do with Afghanistan being where the Al Qaeda were holed up, along with their supporters, the Taliban.



This is the bull**** logic that makes our world such a ****ty place to begin with. 

It strikes me that Al Qaeda (or the loose association of like minded Islamic extremists) is dispersed throughout a variety of countries... so simplistic comments like _"the one intended to make an answer for the Canadians killed on September 11, 2001?"_ are bull****.

An answer? so what was the question in the first place?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Nope, the WTC was repeatedly targetted (remember 1994?) because of the number of Jewish people who work there.
> 
> Had Al Qaeda struck the Tuesday before or the Tuesday after, instead of September 11, 2001, the building would have had far fewer Jewish people in it.


You are so blinkered..... 
Trying to be victimized, your tin foil hat is way too tight.... Your focus is so narrow that you have no other perspective....


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

PenguinBoy said:


> You've got "voting" on both sides, and I think we both agree that this is central to democracy.


 American and Canadian Idol TV shows have voting, hardly a democratic exercise.



PenguinBoy said:


> I don't see much difference between "kvetching" and "supporting, agitating and protesting", unless it's "kvetching" when you don't agree with the ideas being expressed, and "supporting, agitating and protesting" when you do?


According to "Dictionary.Com" kvetch \KVECH\, adjective:
1. To complain habitually.

noun:
1. A complaint.
2. A habitual complainer.

Kvetch comes from Yiddish kvetshn, "to squeeze, to complain," from Middle High German quetzen, quetschen, "to squeeze."

To me complaining without any other action is not truly engaging in a Democracy.

It is the Bush Co. version of democracy where the people in charge are never to be challenged.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

perhaps you need to listen to some amy goodman for some perspective

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVFe1rLKA1k


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Now that that's been established, do you have anything else to contribute?


I questioned your logic. I gave you back a valid example (by your logic) - maybe you should go back and get another analogy that works to illustrate the point that you are trying to make?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

amy discusses U.S. military aid to Israel
in the last 1/2 of the piece a former IDF pilot discusses his realization that there is no military solution to the current problems

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article14141.htm

transcript, audio and video link
pick your poison


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

BigDL said:


> American and Canadian Idol TV shows have voting, hardly a democratic exercise.


I don't think anyone is going to mistake "Idol" for a democratic election.


BigDL said:


> According to "Dictionary.Com" kvetch \KVECH\, adjective:
> 1. To complain habitually.
> 
> noun:
> ...


I'm sure that it would be fair to catogorize at least some of the activists "taking it to the streets" as "habitual complainers".


BigDL said:


> To me complaining without any other action is not truly engaging in a Democracy.


Fair enough - but some rather effective actions aren't that visible. For example, voting against those you are complaining about.

People are welcome to express their views through peaceful protest, but there are other effective ways to make your views known as well.


BigDL said:


> It is the Bush Co. version of democracy where the people in charge are never to be challenged.


I'm not a big fan of Bush either, but I believe that there is still freedom of speech and expression in both Canada and the US. You don't have to look far to find plenty of anti-Bush writings in the US, and it doesn't seem as though anyone is preventing these folks from lawfully expressing their views.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Why did Canada join the war in Afghanistan then??


Straight from the Governments website...

"Canada is making important diplomatic, defence and development contributions to the stabilization and reconstruction of Afghanistan. Our objectives are threefold: to defend our national interests, ensure Canadian leadership in world affairs, and help Afghanistan rebuild into a free, democratic and peaceful country."

While the "defending our national interest" is close... it is NOT "making people answer" for their horrible actions.

You do see a difference don't you?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I did NOT write "make people answer" I wrote "make an answer" as in whatever response was seen as appropriate. It had nothing to do with what you are implying, "making people answer" is very different.


Bull****e... while people may not have been said it was certain inferred. You can try and weasel out of your comment but the intent was clear.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> george orwell's ghost must be having a field day with currrent events
> 
> calling for a ceasefire is worse than promoting war
> war is peace
> ...


 :clap:   Disagree with you I can't.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> "Ignorance is strength."


Wow... I never knew you were so strong. I am humbled.  :lmao:


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Wow... I never knew you were so strong. I am humbled.  :lmao:


There are quite a few power lifters around here.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> There are quite a few power lifters around here.


economist, see thyself for thine own inelastic curve


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> economist, see thyself for thine own inelastic curve


 You are actually weighing in on this. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> How very adult.


Dude... what can I say? You pitched that one perfectly. I had to bat it out of the park. :lmao: 

Oh yes, and the crowds cheer!

Don't be too confounded in yourself... everyone has a bad day now and then.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

